#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πλήρες πακέτο 4M ADAPT FCALC 14 + Fine 9NG - 200€ - Πωλήθηκε

## Ioannis_AT

Καλησπέρα σας,

Πωλείται το πλήρες Η/Μ πακέτο υπολογιστικού και σχεδιαστικού λογισμικού ADAPT FCALC 14 + FINE 9NG της 4M σε άριστη κατάσταση.

Τιμή : 300€ 200€
Επικοινωνία & Πληροφορίες : ioannis_at@hotmail.com

Περιλαμβάνονται :

Usb-Hasp Stick.CD Εγκατάστασης εφαρμογών.CD Εκμάθησης και παραδειγμάτων μελετών.Βιβλίο «Πλήρης Οδηγός» του πακέτου εφαρμογών ADAPT FCALC 14.Βιβλίο «Πλήρης Οδηγός» της εφαρμογής FINE 9NG. 

Το υπολογιστικό πακέτο περιλαμβάνει τις ακόλουθες Η/Μ εφαρμογές (πακέτα I+II+III) :

Fan-Coils, Άδειες Λειτουργίας, Αεραγωγοί, Ανελκυστήρες, Αποχέτευση, Απώλειες, Βιολογικός, Δισωλήνιο, Ενδοδαπέδιο, Ηλεκτρολογικά, Ηλιακά, Ηχομόνωση, Θερμομόνωση, Κατανομή Δαπανών, Καύσιμα Αέρια, Μονοσωλήνιο, Περιβαλλοντικά, Πισίνες, Πυρασφάλεια, Πυρόσβεση, Ύδρευση, Φωτοτεχνία, Ψυκτικά Φορτία, Ψυκτικοί Θάλαμοι, Ψυχρομετρία, Ενεργειακή Ανάλυση, Υποσταθμοί.

*— ΠΩΛΗΘΗΚΕ —*

----------

